# Head stolen at Furry Fiesta



## Nami (Feb 26, 2012)

Comet Fox's suit head was stolen at Furry Fiesta from the headless lounge.  Hotel staff is being lax/cautious about interviewing known suspects due to a lack of verifiable witness accounts.  Convention security is road blocked by hotel security of course.  Comet, please report it as stolen to the police please to get the ball rolling!

If anyone saw it happen please get in contact with convention security immediately.

Photographs by the suit maker.
http://lacy.timduru.org/gallery.php?a=folder&id=139


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 26, 2012)

Stolen or moved? 

If it was _left _in the headless lounge, maybe someone just moved it out of the way? 

Does this place have CCTV and has anyone checked that footage so far?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow.

If it _was_ stolen, the person who did it is kind of a fool. It's too identifiable, they'll never be able to wear it without being identified and outcast. :| Unless they're good at modifying.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 26, 2012)

If they were good at modifying, they probably wouldn't be having to go around stealing fursuit heads. Just remember that reporting something missing vs stolen. You have to have a reason to think it is stolen, besides just left someplace.

On a less serious note. Not a good time to lose one's head.


----------



## Aero (Mar 12, 2012)

Omg poor comet and by. By way he has an afro on now. Sense I saw him on the furry cruise


----------



## cometfox (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow. I didn't even know that someone made a forum thread about this XP    I got my head back, just so everyone knows. It was stolen, for the fan I had just gotten installed that night.   I got it back the next morning.  No damage whatsoever to the inside.  

Leads me to believe two things, it was another suiter and they had a level of crafting knowledge.    I guess they really wanted a fan =P    

Also, which one were you Aero? =p


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 13, 2012)

.


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Stolen or moved?
> 
> If it was _left _in the headless lounge, maybe someone just moved it out of the way?
> 
> Does this place have CCTV and has anyone checked that footage so far?



It was left in a stairwell


----------



## Foedus (Mar 13, 2012)

So the head was found then?  If so, that's extremely relieving.  I never let any of my fursuit stuff sit around too far for just that reason.  It's terrible that it happened in the first place.

Let's just hope it wasn't a rude prank.


----------



## Aero (Mar 13, 2012)

@comet. Xander the ferret


----------



## Aero (Mar 13, 2012)

Good thing u got it


----------



## cometfox (Mar 14, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Stolen or moved?
> 
> If it was _left _in the headless lounge, maybe someone just moved it out of the way?
> 
> Does this place have CCTV and has anyone checked that footage so far?




Conveniently, the hotel doesn't have cameras in the hall ways  >:|


----------



## cometfox (Mar 14, 2012)

Foedus said:


> So the head was found then?  If so, that's extremely relieving.  I never let any of my fursuit stuff sit around too far for just that reason.  It's terrible that it happened in the first place.
> 
> Let's just hope it wasn't a rude prank.



 It wasn't a prank.  They took my head, took out the fan (with no damage to the head) then left it in the stairwell.   Someone found it and turned it in.


----------



## Ira (Mar 14, 2012)

cometfox said:


> It wasn't a prank.  They took my head, took out the fan (with no damage to the head) then left it in the stairwell.   Someone found it and turned it in.



Glad to hear you got your head back for your fursuit. That person should be ashamed. Is it that hard to just buy a fan? If they see you again I hope they feel remorse for what they've done to your suit. You paid good money for that extra part to your suit.


----------



## cometfox (Mar 14, 2012)

Ira said:


> Glad to hear you got your head back for your fursuit. That person should be ashamed. Is it that hard to just buy a fan? If they see you again I hope they feel remorse for what they've done to your suit. You paid good money for that extra part to your suit.



Well  I'm sure that they don't feel any at all since they purposely avoided damaging the head.  So they think they are all good to go. =P   

On a side note, now I'm going to try my hand at building suits since I've noticed that building is remarkably cheaper than what yer asking others to do for you; I guess that goes without saying though.   It's like buying from the manufacturer vs. the retailer.


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, this is the first I'd heard about this.

It sucks that you got your fursuit head stolen. :/ Unfortunately, while people do like to think this isn't true, furries are a cross-section of the general population...which means that some small percentage are going to be scumbags. I'm actually fairly surprised you got the head back at all; a lot of thieves would've disposed of the evidence in the dumpster or something.

In general, it's unwise to leave your possessions untended for this very reason: probably nothing will happen, but You Never Know. Sorry this happened to you, but take it as a lesson learned.


----------

